
Ask HN: Got stories about why a technology succeeded/failed? - iamwil
When I&#x27;m reading about new technologies, I run into older technologies that succeeded or failed. Then I read about the context at the time.<p>Anyone have&#x2F;looked into stories like that? An example would be reading about the history of relational databases, and how they replaced hierarchical databases. Then a resurgence of path-dependent access like in hierarchical databases in XML documents.
======
verdverm
We are thinking about configuration, and how we are at a point where things
have reached a limit, something different is needed, and how today's solutions
will all be replaced (except for the one)

You can read more about our thoughts here:
[https://hofstadter.io/blog/2020/04/22/what-was-and-what-
shal...](https://hofstadter.io/blog/2020/04/22/what-was-and-what-shall-be/)

